# Evinrude Up Next For Restoration....



## miller32 (Aug 20, 2012)

I got some pics of the Evinrude on two wheels.  I don't think I have posted any on the Cabe yet of it sitting on its two wheels...but thought I would share some detailed photos of this bike.  I am excited to take it all apart.....and get it back to nice restored quality.  We will be  doing a step by step blog on the restoration of the Evinrude...and I will keep everyone posted when we start.


----------



## miller32 (Aug 20, 2012)

More pictures....


----------



## miller32 (Aug 20, 2012)

More pictures...


----------



## Mole (Aug 20, 2012)

*Sorta like a dog I used to have...*

So damn ugly you can't help but like it.


----------



## miller32 (Aug 20, 2012)

Mole said:


> So damn ugly you can't help but like it.
> 
> 
> I agree with you....it is growing on me though!


----------



## Mole (Aug 20, 2012)

The seat and forks really make that bike.


----------



## miller32 (Aug 20, 2012)

Mole said:


> The seat and forks really make that bike.




The fork is...for sure...unique!  Fragile and unique.  I will attempt to repair this one (the fork) back to its original state....!


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 20, 2012)

miller32 said:


> The fork is...for sure...unique!  Fragile and unique.  I will attempt to repair this one (the fork) back to its original state....!




I would spend most of my money on repairing that fork if I had it
because I would ride it also


----------



## Mole (Aug 20, 2012)

Miller- 

#1- I was wondering about that... looks like someone tried to repair them. Are they pot metal castings?

#2 I'm going to apologize in advance to you and the other CABE members for going off the deep end here and hijacking your thread but, I looked pretty extensively and found nowhere else to post an explanation to people who don't seem to understand how "for sale" threads work vs. other threads, of which this would be considered "other" and in NOT a sale thread.

Bike- There is a general thread listing for "for sale-wanted-trade" items you have to scroll down to find it but, it is there. These threads up here are for people who are wanting to discuss things OTHER than what is in the "for sale" section. Use those down there to list your stuff, and let us talk about bikes people are posting about. 

Putting a "LOOK AT MY FOR SALE ITEM" in a thread where someone is trying to talk about what they have or want to get or what they saw is NOT considered a "related" topic in most peoples book. There is a specific place for that (again, if you scroll down you will see it) and posting "for sale" in an "OTHER" topic thread is considered (by a lot of people) rude and looked at as "hijacking". If you are unfamiliar with that term please click this link http://www.bing.com/Dictionary/search?q=define+hijacking&qpvt=definition+of+hijacking&FORM=DTPDIA .

The Dog picture was taken by Miller exactly how it was meant. The bike involved in this thread is extrmemly unusual and in the state it's in looks a tad sketchy to me (my person feelings of course) but I can tell that it's going to look extremely cool when it's done.

On to the topic of my signature line. A lot of people have a list of their wants or a list of their current bikes or advertisements for their business. Your comment below is truly not appreciated as some of us are on a limited (if not altogether nonexistent) budget but would still like to complete our projects and NOT just toss up stuff they want to sell. We would like to be part of this community NOT just take advantage of it.



			
				bike said:
			
		

> Mole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





#3 Is there a way to put someone on ignore so that none of their posts show up unless we choose it to be? I have been on a couple of other forums where this was an option in the dropdown when you clicked on someone's name.



Again, I apologize for hijacking the thread and being out of line.

Mole.


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 20, 2012)

*For Sale belongs in for sale.....*

Period......


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 20, 2012)

Mole, with all due respect.  I believe that 'Bike' being able to throw his post up there is part of the somewhat organic nature of the Cabe.  It's run kinda "fast and loose" here...you have to have noticed that by now.

It's part of what makes this place unlike any other community, really anywhere. 

There are tangents lurking everywhere...for example.

When I was 5 we moved to the Reservation, I grew up there. Right around 35 miles from The Little Bighorn Battlefield, right at the Three Mile (Lind) fishing access on the world famous Bighorn River (something like 7,500 Brown and Rainbow trout per mile.  Of course this was long before white people were allowed to fish the river.  The Canyon above the Yellowtail Dam was/is amazing 70 miles of cliffs and lake going all the way to Wyoming.  Outside Magazine said that it was the 3rd best cliff diving in the world.  My point is, the county seat/ Hardin was 45 miles away.  Had to ride a danged ol' bus to school form 7th grade until I got my drivers license.  Well the Sheriff was 45 miles away also, we were pretty much just left out there in paradise to take care of ourselves, and it pretty much worked fine, besides we had the Park Service(Military Monark and ClassicRiders) just in case.  I don't think it's a super huge deal if 'Bike' posts his bike here also...I don't even mind that he hasn't put a price on it even though I am so very curious as to what FMV is on an Evinrude

First two of these I've seen show up on the Cabe and our logo is after all based on this beautiful machine (both of them)

miller32 I am very excited to see the documentation of your restoration, we are very fortunate to have you share it with us.  Good luck selling your bike Bike


----------



## Mole (Aug 20, 2012)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> Mole, with all due respect.  I believe that 'Bike' being able to throw his post up there is part of the somewhat organic nature of the Cabe.



So then why have a for sale thread at all then?



Strings-n-Spokes said:


> It's run kinda "fast and loose" here...you have to have noticed that by now.
> 
> It's part of what makes this place unlike any other community, really anywhere.



Actually I haven't noticed that. Maybe with time.




Strings-n-Spokes said:


> There are tangents lurking everywhere...for example.
> 
> When I was 5 we moved to the Reservation, I grew up there. Right around 35 miles from The Little Bighorn Battlefield, right at the Three Mile (Lind) fishing access on the world famous Bighorn River (something like 7,500 Brown and Rainbow trout per mile.  Of course this was long before white people were allowed to fish the river.  The Canyon above the Yellowtail Dam was/is amazing 70 miles of cliffs and lake going all the way to Wyoming.  Outside Magazine said that it was the 3rd best cliff diving in the world.  My point is, the county seat/ Hardin was 45 miles away.  Had to ride a danged ol' bus to school form 7th grade until I got my drivers license.  Well the Sheriff was 45 miles away also, we were pretty much just left out there in paradise to take care of ourselves, and it pretty much worked fine, besides we had the Park Service(Military Monark and ClassicRiders) just in case.  I don't think it's a super huge deal if 'Bike' posts his bike here also...I don't even mind that he hasn't put a price on it even though I am so very curious as to what FMV is on an Evinrude




Tangent yes... I understand that... but blatantly posting a "for sale" ad in the middle of someone else's "look what I'm doing" thread in just not right.



Strings-n-Spokes said:


> miller32 I am very excited to see the documentation of your restoration, we are very fortunate to have you share it with us.  Good luck selling your bike Bike




I most definitely agree.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Aug 20, 2012)

*realted or not related*

Its the same bike being discussed. If it was something off subject I would agree with it being not related. If I am looking at an evenrude then see one for sale I would want to know. If not interested I would just shut my mouth and look past it. That polished out even rude is awesome.


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 20, 2012)

Miller, good luck on the rebuild and thanks for posting for all of those that may be interested...and for everyone else trying to hijack this thread, get back on topic...jeesh...


----------



## then8j (Aug 20, 2012)

Miller great pictures, I love that you posted so many at different angles. Love to see it without the ten layers of house paint. Have fun with it.


And mole, you did worse then what you were complaining about..... You hijacked this thread for your own venting..... Shame on you, start your own thread....."reasons why I don't like the cabe after one month" ........


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome bike by the way... can't wait to see the progress!!


----------



## Johann (Aug 21, 2012)

*my opinion completely changed about Mr. Miller's bike.*

I apologize that without the other picture I could not see the beauty of your bike.  We are all looking for truth and sometimes our pre-conceived ideas obscure our vision.


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 21, 2012)

Im diggin' the Evinrudes! (I've only ever seen one other one)

I dont know which one I like better...the crusty one or the chrome one.


Should it have a tank on it?


----------



## carlalotta (Aug 21, 2012)

I have an original if you would like to reference during the resto as far a paint, pin striping etc. Let me know if you would like more detailed pics. Congrats on your bike!


----------



## miller32 (Aug 21, 2012)

carlalotta said:


> I have an original if you would like to reference during the resto as far a paint, pin striping etc. Let me know if you would like more detailed pics. Congrats on your bike!




That would be great!  I would love to reference from your photos!  Especially since yours is complete!  AND ORIGINAL!  Thanks so much.  I will for sure let you know if I need more pics....

Your bike is incredible! Those forks are in amazing condition!


----------



## Mole (Aug 21, 2012)

Carlalotta, how does that feel with the actual turning point being almost in the center of the handle bars like that? It looks like it would take some getting used to.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 27, 2012)

In relation to the pivot point, it looks to be in the same relationship to the head tube as a normal goose neck. I would think steering would be very similar to any bike of this era.


----------

